# Game 66: Heat @ Knicks



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Tuesday, March 15th--7:30ET









Miami Heat
(49-16)

vs.









New York Knicks
(26-35)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Rasual Butler 
Shandon Anderson
Steve Smith
Alonzo Mourning
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi
Qyntel Woods

</center>


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Shandon Andersen against his former team and another time Zo against the Knicks as a Heat player!

my prediction:
Heat 110
-
Knicks 93


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

the heat are gonna continue their hot streak and win 10 in a row :biggrin: 
my prediction:

heat 107
knicks 95

wade 26 pts./9assts.
shaq 22/13/3


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm predicting 106-87, at least. We're blowing teams out of the water, and New York shouldn't be that difficult of a competitor for the on-fire Heat. Sure, we're away and this has been a historic rivalry, but I'd doubt New York can even compete at this stage.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

From reading some articles and the Knicks board, Sweetney is going to guard Shaq to start off....with Kurt Thomas and Mo Taylor expected to see some time pushing Shaq's back too....

If that doesn't make you think
Shaq 48
Other Heat 64
Knicks 84


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Is it just me. or does Shaq look quicker in the red uniform? :biggrin:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the oop to Shaq!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

hmm we are destroying the Knicks.

this is so fun.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Damon is stroking it

wade with an awesome semi behind the back alley oop to shaq. 

Looking like it should so far. Heat up 11


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

only up 4!

1st half is a walkthrough, 2nd half we turn it on

the usual


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I don't have the game, but did Shaq get thrown out or is that a typo?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we are playing really bad right now


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

SVG better give them a nice speech at halftime


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The only reason the Knicks are in this game is because Shaq allowed himself to get into early foul trouble!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I dont like this 2nd half turnaround thingy, we cant do that agaisnt Top Teams in the NBA.


I wonder when is Zo going to get playing time.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I am really confused.

This must be a different Heat team.

I hope Zo gets playing time which i doubt it.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

It's because Shaq is 1-8 from the FT line. If he made the other 7 the game would be close.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Where would we be without DJ tonight?

Shaq's free throws piss me off like never before. Down 6, this 20% bullsh-t just doesn't cut it.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Wtf, Kurt Thomas traveled man...


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Wow, I was shocked when I saw the Courtside Live when I logged on. 64-72? Something's certainly not clicking. Even with Shaq off the floor we should be much, much better than this.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Eddie Jones just made the DUMBEST pass I've ever seen in my life. No surprise there, I mean...it IS Eddie Jones.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Much needed triple, but this team needs to come back to life in the 4th. 

Is it just me, or is this team being coached by Dave Wannstedt tonight? Did he miss his flight to Pitt or something, and decide to screw up another South Florida team?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

lol yeah dumb pass.

HUGE 3 pointer by Wade to cut the lead to 10 pts.

Our Bench sucks in this game.
IMO this is the time we need Zo because we are playing like crap on Defense.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

D-Wade said:


> Eddie Jones just made the DUMBEST pass I've ever seen in my life. No surprise there, I mean...it IS Eddie Jones.


 ahhhhhh i missed the Eddie hating....

it's been awhile since we've been losing huh?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Doleac??

We are struggling on Defense not on Offense.

I really think Zo would be better for this game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Damon NEEDS to be in this game


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Wade's turnover was a god damn killer.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

We have to rebound the basketball....this is pathetic


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> Doleac??
> 
> We are struggling on Defense not on Offense.
> 
> I really think Zo would be better for this game.


All Doleac has been doing recently is chucking up ridiculous shots as if he's Tracy McGrady or something.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

How long is SVG going to wait until Zo gets playing time?

Doleac completely sucks but still SVG still puts Doleac in when its obvious we are struggling on Defense.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> ahhhhhh i missed the Eddie hating....
> 
> it's been awhile since we've been losing huh?


I don't see a problem. If a player makes a stupid play, he deserves to be called out for it. It's a part of the game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

like 8 posts about Zo. He isnt coming in and he hasnt done anything to deserve the minutes.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> like 8 posts about Zo. He isnt coming in and he hasnt done anything to deserve the minutes.


Yeah, *Damon Jones* is the guy who needs to be in right now.

I agree that Doleac hasn't been playing well at all, but I don't know if Zo is ready. This isn't the type of game where we want to test his chemistry with our core players. Shaq's back to finish up the game anyways..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

D-Wade said:


> Yeah, *Damon Jones* is the guy who needs to be in right now.


definately

he is the only one playing well tonight.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

This is the type of run we've desperately needed. Gotta love Keyon & Shandon off the bench.

Would be nice if DJ comes in there and gets hot again.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Finally we make a run!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

is anyone else surprised we're playing better with wade on the bench?


----------



## BigZep (Jan 14, 2005)

^^^^I think it just opens up the court for everyone else...


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

nickrock23 said:


> is anyone else surprised we're playing better with wade on the bench?


It's strange, because this team usually makes a run when either Wade or Shaq heads to the bench.

It definately has to do with the guys knowing that they have to step up. I just wish everybody would put together this kind've effort at all times. To me, that's what we've been doing the past 9 games before tonight, but we're coming together now. 

What a take-charge by Shandon. :clap:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Anderson got the charge on Starbury!!!

Hes gotta love that!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I dont like how wade has been playing tonight. Stupid jumers and i dont like his decision making so far. Charges and bad passing inside. 

He usually never plays selfishly, but it looked like he tried to do way to much when he was in


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Anderson got the charge on Starbury!!!
> 
> Hes gotta love that!!!


Shandon Anderson was such a great pickup. I hope we can keep him around next year for the vet minimum..

Knicks fans made him out to be a worthless scrub.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Just what we needed...Marbury's hot.

Who remembers the last time we played in New York? That b-tch killed us at the end of regulation.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Wade is back.. :curse: :biggrin:  :clap:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Marbury is stroking it now. We need to do something to stop him


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Eddie tied it up


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. for 3!!!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Eddie Jones hit a clutch shot! :jawdrop:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq and 1!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq ft shooting is infuriating


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

What a stupid call. :curse:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

bad call


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

BS foul on Wade!!! :curse:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D.J. missed an open 3...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

yeah that foul on wade was bad but they been screwin up calls all game..

ITS WADE TIME!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Big 4th quarter for the Heat so far, hopefully they can pull through.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Wow..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Bad play call right now....Wade had nowhere to go.

DEFENSE


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

damn now i hope that Marbury or Crawford doesnt hit a 3pointer or a 2 pointer.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Cmon DWade, you can't make stupid mistakes like that! :curse:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I smell a damon 3 on the way


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

I hope they don't FORCE a play for Wade. He should have the ball, but he should look for Shaq in the paint. Somebody needs an open shot, man...don't force anything.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

how bout a eddie game winner??? lol


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Here we go..


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade Is Clutch!!

Hell Yeah!!!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Dwyane Wade Baby!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

A SIGN OF A CHAMPIONSHIP TEAM!!!!

DWade makes up for the poor pass, and nails the J!!!!!!!!!!!!


:banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 


We made the play-offs!

Who didn't know dat!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

DWADE....

50 wins


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

OMG!!!!!OMG!!!!!!!!OMG!!!!

Wade did it AGAIN!!


----------



## BigZep (Jan 14, 2005)

my boy....my boy...YES!!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

did you see wade go over to matthew modine who was saying "no good" and he was like yeah it counted!!


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Wade = clutch! Miami first to 50 wins!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane ****ing Wade!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we played like crap but won on the road
50-16


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade is ridiculous. Jesus Christ


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

GREAT COMEBACK, no matter how bad the Knicks and their D are!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyane is a madman.. Gotta love him.. Not only is he an amazing player, but he is humble as well..

Jordanlike to say the least.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: 



And he is so freaking calm in the winners circle.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

OT:

**** Allan Houston

Who's laughing now Knicks fans??????????


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

BigWill33176 said:


> :banana: :banana: :banana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana:
> 
> 
> 
> And he is so freaking calm in the winners circle.





> Seems to maintain the same facial expression regardless if his team is up or down by 30 points


From NBADRAFT.net


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Zo's reaction was priceless...I bet he was thinking of that triple he knocked down against NY a few years ago.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Wade...how could 4 teams pass on the guy???....lol*


----------



## Junior21 (Jun 26, 2004)

All I can say is Jordan, I mean Wade is the shiznit.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

*****! :curse:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Who's the ***** now Melo? :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

"What Dwyane did at the end," teammate Keyon Dooling said, "was kind of reminiscent of a guy who used to make plays in Chicago in crunch situations."

"He was pretty mad at himself," O'Neal said of Wade's turnover moments earlier. "I told him, `Don't worry about it. Win it for us.'''

"That's a shot I've always dreamed of taking," Wade said after his 24-point night was complete, "especially in the Garden."

"For a youngster," O'Neal said, "he has a lot of poise, too much poise."

Ariza was left dazed.

"There's nothing more to say," the former UCLA standout said. "He is an All-Star. He is a great player. He is going to hit shots like that."

For the Heat, this was not typical of its recent success. It entered having led by at least 17 points in each of its previous eight games, including Monday night's 39-point home blowout of Milwaukee. This time, it trailed 66-53 midway through the third quarter and 79-68 early in the fourth.

"I'd rather have a lead then have to do this," Eddie Jones said.

But with Wade on its side, the Heat still did enough to leave Van Gundy with the game ball for his first 50-victory season as a head coach.

"He had a plan," Dooling said of Wade. "He knew what he was doing."


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

has ne1 got video of the game winner? i really really wanna c it


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> ahhhhhh i missed the Eddie hating....
> 
> it's been awhile since we've been losing huh?


that was a retarded pass, i dont know why he didnt just lay it up


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

crap


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

D-Wade said:


> Shandon Anderson was such a great pickup. I hope we can keep him around next year for the vet minimum..
> 
> Knicks fans made him out to be a worthless scrub.


all my friends ar knicks fans, my friend had front row tonite. anyway, they all hated shandon, i thought he was a scrub too until he got here. we wouldnt be where we are without him. our whole bench is capable. just look at what they did tonight


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Wade just killed New York in MJ-style! :rbanana:


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

lebron may be a better player at that stage, but he has not shown the ability to step it up in crunch time... wade is certainly a top 5 player in the L when the game winds down.


----------

